# What keeps you going?



## Courage777 (Oct 16, 2019)

Life is hard. We live with our struggles. For me in particular, I have a hard time expressing how I feel. I've begun to doubt my own reason. It's like if only I saw things a bit differently, I'd have an easier time meeting life's challenges. Just when I think I'm going to make a breakthrough, I'm swayed back to where I started. This journey, I want it to be one of improvement. Nobody is perfect. I feel like there is still hope, no matter what has happened. It is worth it, living is worth it. 

What motivates you to keep going, in spite of your anxiety?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I was literally just about to make this thread, so I guess I'll just bump this one.

I would like to hear what motivates everyone. Do you feel you have a purpose or goal that keeps you going?


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Habit, physical needs, little pleasures, and fear of death.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Inertia


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Sometimes life can be so good, and some part of me wants to be alive for it... when it eventually comes.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

There are things I want to happen in life that I haven't been able to make happen yet. I want to be reasonably happy one day, and I don't want to eliminate even the slightest chance that I will be happy or find some meaning and contentment in my existence.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Not too sure if I can pinpoint directly...but I guess family is one. I do have things that I'd like to have or see at least once in my life, but even that now is questionable.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

My family is the #1
Without them idk if I would have much motivation for anything. 
I've also made it this far...I'm hoping the future will bring more positive things. I want to see where this takes me.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

The passion I have for certain hobbies, like learning languages

And smaller things like good food, music, and TV shows I guess.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Love and life being interesting at times when I'm not all messed up.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The good far outweighs the bad to me. I have hobbies and interests I enjoy, plus there's just lots to see and do in the world in general.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm fascinated by the world around us, plus I have a pretty rich imagination I can escape to. I think a large part of it all, is that I don't have many expectations either. There is no destination for me, at least not that I am aware of. I don't think there is a place, where rainbows dance across the sky, and unicats dwell :lol 



I can't really say what keeps me going, because there is no where to go for me.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

It's not that I need motivation to keep going, it's that the world needs motivation to keep trying to stop me. I want to succeed more than it wants to stop me. To quote a movie: "It's my will against yours, and you will lose."


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I was literally just about to make this thread, so I guess I'll just bump this one.
> 
> I would like to hear what motivates everyone. Do you feel you have a purpose or goal that keeps you going?


Today I'm doing some more Linux Testing. I set up Ubuntu 19.10 Studio in VirtualBox. I'm currently downloading Ubuntu 20.04 Gnome and Xubuntu 20.04 for testing. I need to see if compton is fixed or not.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

God and His purpose for my life . Honestly without Him I don't think I would want to live :stu


----------



## michellecarney (Jan 6, 2020)

my family for sure!


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I don’t think my parents and boyfriend could handle it if I didn’t. Or my oldest cat. He is super duper attached to me.
Some times curiosity is a big motivator. Like I wonder how this and that is going to go and such. I have a lot of recipes on Pinterest I want to try out in the summer. That also helps.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have debts to pay. No, I'm not talking about the $115 dollars I owe the dentist for X-rays or the $28 bucks to the Brightwaters Public Library for a Bob Dylan CD (I don't want them to get their hopes up in case they're reading this).

I owe it to the people who have struggled alongside me and/or ever believed in me. Particularly my brother and my close friends. I would like to be a source of strength and support for these people rather than a wound.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Fear of Death and my family


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I was going to answer, but then I saw this was in the Positive Thinking forum, haha.


* *


----------



## kings_speech (Feb 13, 2020)

Finding things to do, how can I share some positivity for another person


----------

